# Gyroscope Kit Prototype



## Doug Gray (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey Girls and Guys

Today in my shop I continued  to develop a prototype for a Gyroscope Kit I am working on. Today specifically was the upper bearing housing.
The "wheel" is 3" diameter cast iron (prototype shown is steel) and the frame is from 3" heavy wall pipe. The axle will ride on deep groove ball bearings.
The intent is to create a skookum Gyroscope that will stay upright for a good long while.





Lots of cool items over at my store.









						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 27, 2021)

It might be difficult to get a perfectly balanced wheel having the setscrew access extend all the way to the outer edge.  Perhaps a smaller hub for the screw would create less imbalance? Bring it in close to the axle as possible
-Mark


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 27, 2021)

Would you be able to make them with just a lathe and drill press? I don’t know how precise the holes would have to be.


----------



## Boswell (Jun 27, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> It might be difficult to get a perfectly balanced wheel having the setscrew access extend all the way to the outer edge. Perhaps a smaller hub for the screw would create less imbalance? Bring it in close to the axle as possible


Or perhaps you can add two more set screws (total of 3 at 120deg spacing around the circumference and then you can adjust them to fine tune the balance.


----------



## Doug Gray (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks for the responses and likes. Right now the prototype shown has two sets screws 180 apart, with flats on the axle. I'm inclined at this point to let the set screws do their thing and balance the wheel by other methods.


Braeden P said:


> Would you be able to make them with just a lathe and drill press? I don’t know how precise the holes would have to be.


 Good question Braeden. Looking over the drawings I don't see where a milling machine is absolutely necessary, but it would make for an easier build.


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 27, 2021)

That looks fun. I might have to order a few things at a time from you to keep the shipping from adding too much to the cost. Our respective governments don't seem to want to play nice there.


----------

